# Wearing whites



## daren (Jul 5, 2008)

I've always worn whites. The painters I learned from wore whites. I like having a uniform that makes me look like a professional. There's no question when I ring the doorbell what I'm there to do. 

More and more new hires show up in regular clothes. I've gotten to the point of telling them up front. If you show up on day one not wearing whites then go home.

Can I get an amen?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Pass the popcorn Edgar.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Here we go...


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

A white thong is my preferred dress code.

Always Trust Your Cape !


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

daren said:


> I've always worn whites. The painters I learned from wore whites. I like having a uniform that makes me look like a professional. There's no question when I ring the doorbell what I'm there to do. More and more new hires show up in regular clothes. I've gotten to the point of telling them up front. If you show up on day one not wearing whites then go home. Can I get an amen?


This has all been hashed out before, and has proven to be a passionate subject here on PT. If this thread doesn't explode, then do a search and you can spend hours reviewing everybody's thoughts on the subject.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

We need a good thread on why we _started_ wearing whites.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Ehh.. not a lifer here, so I don't get it. I just wear a pair of blue jeans and a polo shirt. 

As long as your clean shaved, crew cut, and dress neatly who cares.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

I wear whites so no one will mistake me for one of the braindead carpenters on the job.:jester:


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

RH said:


> Pass the popcorn Edgar.


Edgar has been eerily quiet lately. If he doesn't start showing his face more I'm stealing his popcorn icon.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

IMO... If you ain't wearing white, you ain't right!


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

slinger58 said:


> I wear whites so no one will mistake me for one of the braindead carpenters on the job.:jester:


Hey, hey!!! Carpenters can be pretty cool....:jester:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh, and comment on original post....:wallbash:


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Bender said:


> We need a good thread on why we started wearing whites.


how bout a thread on how did the whites get to be so expensive and simultaneously so junk. when I got in they were on the shelf, $8 bucks, and the natural sturdy heavy, almost denim like. they'd get too filthed up to wear before they got too ripped up to wear.

Now you go down there and $18 bucks, and that is with a discount, and they are these paper white and paper thin junk. The knees, crotch and pockets. they all rip and tear and quick. It ain't even that the price double during my time. It's that they became junk is all.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Bender said:


> We need a good thread on why we _started_ wearing whites.


I would like to know the origin of painters wearing white.
And I'd like to know why so many angle brushes have a longer handle. (2 hands?)


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> I would like to know the origin of painters wearing white. And I'd like to know why so many angle brushes have a longer handle. (2 hands?)


They made the painters where whites to segregate, embarrass and make examples of them. What happens if you didn't pay attention and take your schoolwork seriously.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Oden said:


> They made the painters where whites to segregate, embarrass and make examples of them. What happens if you didn't pay attention and take your schoolwork seriously.


Best post in 2014 so far. :clap:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Here… because the PT search function can be sucky.


http://www.painttalk.com/f2/why-do-you-wear-whites-3511/ 

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/why-do-we-wear-whites-1730/

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/so-i-have-wear-whites-pro-huh-7995/


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Boxers or briefs is the real question &#55357;&#56384;


----------



## daren (Jul 5, 2008)

I wasn't aware that this was hashed out already. I'm allergic to using the search feature. 

I've hired and fired enough now that the pattern is obvious. If I see blue jeans then it's not going to work out. The last one claimed to have 21 years experience. Day 1 he glazed 3 windows, I did 11. Day 2 he painted 10 first floor level ground windows, I painted 14 windows second floor, on the roof, climbing trees and a door. His were thin, holidays, paint on glass, wavy lines. Mine were solid, neat and clean glass. There was no day 3 for him. I repainted his 10 in 2.5 hours. 

This is the way it is every time they don't come wearing whites.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Here we go...


Again.

I wear denim jeans, I work so I'm comfortable it has not nor will it hurt our business. We do have company shirts and when we do have employees that's all we make them wear it our shirt, their pants can be jeans or whites I leave that up to them.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

daren said:


> I wasn't aware that this was hashed out already. I'm allergic to using the search feature. I've hired and fired enough now that the pattern is obvious. If I see blue jeans then it's not going to work out. The last one claimed to have 21 years experience. Day 1 he glazed 3 windows, I did 11. Day 2 he painted 10 first floor level ground windows, I painted 14 windows second floor, on the roof, climbing trees and a door. His were thin, holidays, paint on glass, wavy lines. Mine were solid, neat and clean glass. There was no day 3 for him. I repainted his 10 in 2.5 hours. This is the way it is every time they don't come wearing whites.


I never judge someone on the color of their pants.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daren said:


> I wasn't aware that this was hashed out already. I'm allergic to using the search feature.
> 
> I've hired and fired enough now that the pattern is obvious. If I see blue jeans then it's not going to work out. The last one claimed to have 21 years experience. Day 1 he glazed 3 windows, I did 11. Day 2 he painted 10 first floor level ground windows, I painted 14 windows second floor, on the roof, climbing trees and a door. His were thin, holidays, paint on glass, wavy lines. Mine were solid, neat and clean glass. There was no day 3 for him. I repainted his 10 in 2.5 hours.
> 
> This is the way it is every time they don't come wearing whites.


No problem - it will still likely get hashed out again. It is winter after all.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Residential jobs its white shirts and pants. Commercial its white pants and tan shirts. Industrial is dark pants ands black shirts because industrial jobs are dirtier.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Repaint Florida said:


> Boxers or briefs is the real question 


My old boss choose neither  I'd post a pic but it's not family friendly I suppose...


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

MIZZOU said:


> My old boss choose neither  I'd post a pic but it's not family friendly I suppose...


Fug it, check this out lol


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

^^^_*"My Eyes! The goggles they do nothing!"*_^^^


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Whites are simply a feeble attempt for painters to gain respect.

As long as the whites are on, quality work will be achieved.


----------



## SprayCutAndRoll (Oct 12, 2013)

I guess it's like a trademark of some sort. Somewhat like a uniform.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

SprayCutAndRoll said:


> I guess it's like a trademark of some sort. Somewhat like a uniform.


We have a lot of clients who have clear expectations that professional painters wear whites. If that's what gets me in the door so it's just me and my golden voice, I'll wear the whites.

Locally, our company's trademark seems to be clean whites....


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

MIZZOU said:


> Fug it, check this out lol
> 
> View attachment 21293


I have to wear galouses to keep that from happening.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Gough said:


> We have a lot of clients who have clear expectations that professional painters wear whites. If that's what gets me in the door so it's just me and my golden voice, I'll wear the whites.
> 
> Locally, our company's trademark seems to be clean whites....


Oh crap! They have to be *CLEAN*?


----------



## daren (Jul 5, 2008)

MIZZOU said:


> Fug it, check this out lol
> 
> View attachment 21293



Now this brings up another pet peeve of mine. Sagging might have been cool in high school but let that sh*t stay in high school.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

MIZZOU said:


> Fug it, check this out lol
> 
> View attachment 21293


Is that an employee? I think he used to work for me.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daren said:


> Now this brings up another pet peeve of mine. Sagging might have been cool in high school but let that sh*t stay in high school.


I think this solution has been discussed here already,

http://everare.com.au/design/clever-solution-to-plumbers-crack-1208


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I favor my cargo khakis.

Function before fashion. My nards are better off too


----------



## SprayCutAndRoll (Oct 12, 2013)

Gough said:


> We have a lot of clients who have clear expectations that professional painters wear whites. If that's what gets me in the door so it's just me and my golden voice, I'll wear the whites.
> 
> Locally, our company's trademark seems to be clean whites....


Yeah, I understand perfectly. 

But me, keeping my whites clean is somewhat of a challenge. .


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

Do you guys buy whites for your employees?

If so how many shorts or pants, we use the free SW shirts and at what frequency? Once a year?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Roof Cleaning said:


> Do you guys buy whites for your employees?
> 
> If so how many shorts or pants, we use the free SW shirts and at what frequency? Once a year?


Two pair of whites to start, we'll replace as needed. Pants only. I haven't checked in a while, but the last time I did, shorts were a no-no with both WISHA and OSHA. 

Also, long-sleeve white tees, plain. We'll use their paint, but we'll let the paint companies do their own advertising. Besides, they never fit well anyway.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Roof Cleaning said:


> Do you guys buy whites for your employees? If so how many shorts or pants, we use the free SW shirts and at what frequency? Once a year?


I end up giving in every now and then and buying them a pair. I'd say 3-4 per year. It all works out in the end. I'm a softie tho, I also buy brushes every now and then. It goes against the old school grain, but I figure they'll get it out of you one way or another. Might as well seem like the good guy every now and then. Now if I had 10-20 painters I might rethink this approach!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

MIZZOU said:


> Fug it, check this out lol
> A
> View attachment 21293


Needs caulk!


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

Gough said:


> We have a lot of clients who have clear expectations that professional painters wear whites. If that's what gets me in the door so it's just me and my golden voice, I'll wear the whites.
> 
> Locally, our company's trademark seems to be clean whites....


I need to call BS on this one. Have you actually asked your clients if they give a crap what color pants your painters are wearing or is this just an assumption you are making? Really, I am quite sure it's the painters that are so aligned with this whole real painters need to wear whites philosophy. It's completely possible to look like a professional painter without wearing white pants. The painter/carpenter pants come in many colors. I know when I started my business I immediately swore to never wear white pants again as this was my method to differentiate myself from the average white pant wearing painter who a lot of people think spends most of his off hours at the pub. My goal was to look like anything but a painter. It blows my mind that there are pro painters out there that actually think the success of your business has anything to do with the color of your clothes.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

mudbone said:


> Needs caulk!



IDK that's a pretty big crack... Backer rod first?:shutup:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Carl said:


> I need to call BS on this one. Have you actually asked your clients if they give a crap what color pants your painters are wearing or is this just an assumption you are making? Really, I am quite sure it's the painters that are so aligned with this whole real painters need to wear whites philosophy. It's completely possible to look like a professional painter without wearing white pants. The painter/carpenter pants come in many colors. I know when I started my business I immediately swore to never wear white pants again as this was my method to differentiate myself from the average white pant wearing painter who a lot of people think spends most of his off hours at the pub. My goal was to look like anything but a painter. It blows my mind that there are pro painters out there that actually think the success of your business has anything to do with the color of your clothes.


You really feel that is the public's perception?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I like Miller's t-shirts. Much heavier weight than SW's. Although the lighter ones are pretty nice in the summer.

Miller shirts may also have some cool artwork on the back.


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

Carl said:


> I need to call BS on this one. Have you actually asked your clients if they give a crap what color pants your painters are wearing or is this just an assumption you are making? Really, I am quite sure it's the painters that are so aligned with this whole real painters need to wear whites philosophy. *It's completely possible to look like a professional painter without wearing white pants.* The painter/carpenter pants come in many colors. I know when I started my business I immediately swore to never wear white pants again as this was my method to differentiate myself from the average white pant wearing painter who a lot of people think spends most of his off hours at the pub. My goal was to look like anything but a painter. It blows my mind that there are pro painters out there that actually think the success of your business has anything to do with the color of your clothes.


See if you can spot a pro painter here. I am having difficulty? :001_unsure:
Thanks!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I think a picture says a thousand words. Whites for the win! (Clothes that is)


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

In the "pro" pics, I don't see any drop clothes. Bunch of hacks.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Carl said:


> I need to call BS on this one. Have you actually asked your clients if they give a crap what color pants your painters are wearing or is this just an assumption you are making?
> 
> <<SNIP>>


We don't have to ask, they tell us, often.


----------



## russbars (Jan 23, 2012)

Haven't posted in a long while because I'm an old fart but here we go.

In my experience with wearing whites is that the majority of paint IMO that is used is mostly in the white to pastel tones. Now when I paint I don't hang a rag in my pocket to wipe off on I just use my pants (especially when using white material). Don't have time to worry about looking for something to be neat... have to move to make money. So by the end of the day the whites still look clean. If I had blue jeans on I'd constantly be worried about "damn just got another spot of white on them..... damn!! Let me see if I can get that out.

"Have to move fast to make money!!" No time to worry about that.

Chimney sweepers don't wear white do they?

Russ


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

....


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Next thing ya know the UPS driver will be wearing a Grateful Dead T-shirt.....

White pants- no shorts.
White shirt- tucked in.
Black belt.
Ball cap/bee swatter.
Sturdy shoes.
In pockets- 1 clean rag, 1 paper towel, multi-tip screw driver, pencil & paper, razor knife, window scraper, assorted sand paper.
Note- no smell phone. Check it during your breaks.
I'll buy you 3 sets to start and 2 more every 6 months.
Don't come to work in dirty clothes unless you want the rest of the week off (perhaps for a trip to Colorado.......).


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

MIZZOU said:


> Fug it, check this out lol
> 
> View attachment 21293


i could crack a good joke about that ... but i don't want to be a azzhole


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

so why do sheet rockers wear whites too? All the guys I see who hang the rock on the walls wear whites more then most painters I know.


----------



## viking (Dec 27, 2013)

That is strange. I have never seen a hanging or finishing crew wear white ever. Bunch of loose canons if you ask me.


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

Gough said:


> We don't have to ask, they tell us, often.


Oh really? You mean as soon as you walk in the door, your customers exclaim something like,

"Oh, thank God these painters are wearing whites! Now we can all relax in knowing that these painters are the real deal."

Come on man....


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

viking said:


> That is strange. I have never seen a hanging or finishing crew wear white ever. Bunch of loose canons if you ask me.


Must be a regional thing.....
Maybe they're _trying_ to look like painters.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

Rags are just as important than any tool because they can be used instead of your clothing so that you can maintain a neat appearance. Untill your client gets to know you, you will be judged by that appearance and if you look like a slob you will be treated like one. If you can wear colors every day and have very little paint on you, it speaks volumes about your neatness.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

white overalls represent a professional house painter. Wearing jeans is showing you are an amateur. If one of my workers turned up to a job without clean white overalls, I would send him home without pay. 

I have the right to present by business in a professional manor with an acceptable dress code,


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

Brian C said:


> white overalls represent a professional house painter. Wearing jeans is showing you are an amateur. If one of my workers turned up to a job without clean white overalls, I would send him home without pay.
> 
> I have the right to present by business in a professional manor with an acceptable dress code,


Oh, so now we need to wear overalls too? Do they even sell those anymore?


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

squid said:


> Rags are just as important than any tool because they can be used instead of your clothing so that you can *maintain a neat appearance*. Untill your client gets to know you, *you will be judged by that appearance *and if you look like a slob you will be treated like one. If you can wear colors every day and have very little paint on you, it speaks volumes about your neatness.


Ayuh. Those rags are mighty helpful in that regard.

I need to remember to call Omar The Tent Maker and order some new coveralls.......:whistling2:


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> In the "pro" pics, I don't see any drop clothes. Bunch of hacks.


Um mite wanna look at the first pic:whistling2:, The Kardashian seflies are getting old..


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

It's pretty standard of internet forum users to ignore the search function, what's amazing is that we entertain the discussion every time.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Carl said:


> Oh really? You mean as soon as you walk in the door, your customers exclaim something like,
> 
> "Oh, thank God these painters are wearing whites! Now we can all relax in knowing that these painters are the real deal."
> 
> Come on man....


Rarely does it happen when we first walk in the door, but they usually comment on it at some point during the course of the job. Once in a while, they'll say something at our first meeting. "Finally, someone who looks like a real painter," is the most common. Maybe there's an unusually high percentage of ragged-looking painters around here, I don't know.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

my first 4 years of painting I wore and navy blue ball cap a light blue chambry shirt and blue denim trousers and black shoes . Never did I hear a complaint on how I looked. mainly that was the uniform of the day navy dungarees. But I agree there is a precived notion that people have and that is painters were white. So it is best to just wear whites since most of the general public thinks that is what we wear. Kind of a self feeding steriotype.


----------



## viking (Dec 27, 2013)

Monstertruck said:


> Must be a regional thing.....
> Maybe they're trying to look like painters.


Haha. They dont want anybody to be able to pick them out of the crowd when you can see every ceiling seam in the joint.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Delta Painting said:


> Um mite wanna look at the first pic:whistling2:, The Kardashian seflies are getting old..


1/3... not a bad ratio..


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> 1/3... not a bad ratio..


My selfie was going to be a joke but I deleted the text. Was trying to cdelete the pic but couldnt figure out how on my phone.

Thanks for noticing.


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

It's like everything else today. People are hellbent on breaking tradition just to get noticed or because they just don't care. Remember when people used to dress up to go to Sunday service . Now its jeans, sweats, ball caps..... really in church! Yes just wearing whites does not make you a " professional painter" but at least its a start. Whites are worn because pastel colors are more commonly used on a daily basis and show up the least on you ,therefore you always have a neater appearance compared to the ones wear darker clothes. People will always form an opinion of you based on your appearance. Always looking professional speaks volumes about yourself.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Gough said:


> Rarely does it happen when we first walk in the door, but they usually comment on it at some point during the course of the job. Once in a while, they'll say something at our first meeting. "Finally, someone who looks like a real painter," is the most common. Maybe there's an unusually high percentage of ragged-looking painters around here, I don't know.


Most common thing that 1st comes out of there mouth to me is "Why do painters wear white"?:blink:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

mudbone said:


> Most common thing that 1st comes out of there mouth to me is "Why do painters wear white"?:blink:


My standard (glib) reply is, "So the powdered sugar from the doughnuts doesn't show." That invariably leads to a discussion about the eating habits of members of law enforcement.

My serious answer is that it dates back to the days when plasterers and painters were more connected and the plasterers had traditionally worn white for a long time.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

loaded brush said:


> It's like everything else today. People are hellbent on breaking tradition just to get noticed or because they just don't care. Remember when people used to dress up to go to Sunday service . Now its jeans, sweats, ball caps..... really in church! Yes just wearing whites does not make you a " professional painter" but at least its a start. Whites are worn because pastel colors are more commonly used on a daily basis and show up the least on you ,therefore you always have a neater appearance compared to the ones wear darker clothes. People will always form an opinion of you based on your appearance. Always looking professional speaks volumes about yourself.


I went to a memorial service last year for an old family friend. There was a guy there for the service wearing a t-shirt, cargo shorts and sneakers.
The slide to the bottom continues.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Marrone72 said:


> See if you can spot a pro painter here. I am having difficulty? :001_unsure:
> Thanks!


What I see is behr, BM, SW, behr, behr, behr, SW, and an OSHA violation
:jester:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Bender said:


> What I see is behr, BM, SW, behr, behr, behr, SW, and an OSHA violation
> :jester:


Not if he's the owner:whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

plasterers wear white from a long standing tradition whose reasons should be obvious. Plasterers used to apply coatings - aka calcimine and white wash - being lime based products. The progression to painters wearing white was easy.


I no longer paint, I refuse to infringe upon the painters' domain and dress code. Since I work clean, there is no need for my clothing to hide my drips, drops, spots, snots, and spatters. 

I did buy some painter shorts for the summer, but they look like 1960's NBA shorts, and my thighs are no longer sexy.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

No matter what I wear our work speaks for it's self.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Gough said:


> Not if he's the owner:whistling2:


It took me minute to catch your drift there. :thumbsup:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

slinger58 said:


> It took me minute to catch your drift there. :thumbsup:


drift or drip?


----------



## daren (Jul 5, 2008)

I took the time after the fact to skim the other threads about whites. Noticed some of them are closed. I've learned my lesson about poking a hornets nest so I'm going to back out of this one.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Let's rename the thread "The Psychology of Work Attire".
Maybe we'll get a better response. :jester:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daren said:


> I took the time after the fact to skim the other threads about whites. Noticed some of them are closed. I've learned my lesson about poking a hornets nest so I'm going to back out of this one.


Well, 78 posts so far. Proof that in the absence of anything else more compelling to discuss...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

More compelling?

Why should THIS person be a PT pinup girl ?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> More compelling?
> 
> Why should THIS person be a PT pinup girl ?


 
why not?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

She wearing whites?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

That's not a she. It's another TJ selfie taken in his off hours.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

I thought I'd seen that face before!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Yep - the coy smile gives him away every time. :yes:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> ....


My impression of sean taking a selfie.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

RH said:


> That's not a she. It's another TJ selfie taken in his off hours.


Pretty close. Since I have fans, heres another.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

:no: :no: :no:


because her last name is BEHRS

maybe I should have asked why she should be the PT dart board :yes: :yes:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> Pretty close. Since I have fans, heres another.


I promised myself that I would NOT report a post for at LEAST a month.


You make it difficult :whistling2:


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Gough said:


> My standard (glib) reply is, "So the powdered sugar from the doughnuts doesn't show." That invariably leads to a discussion about the eating habits of members of law enforcement.
> 
> My serious answer is that it dates back to the days when plasterers and painters were more connected and the plasterers had traditionally worn white for a long time.


'cause _we're_ the good guys.
That invariably leads to the discussion of the last painter at their house who drove a Subaru, wore shorts, had her shirt off, and listened to the radio all day.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

slinger58 said:


> I went to a memorial service last year for an old family friend. There was a guy there for the service wearing a t-shirt, cargo shorts and sneakers.
> *The slide* to the bottom continues.


You couldn't be more wrong.
It's accelerating exponentially.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

slinger58 said:


> Let's rename the thread "The Psychology of Work Attire".
> Maybe we'll get a better response. :jester:


Hah, I have said this before- I wear the rattiest clothes I have, jeans splattered with paint, T-shirts with holes and covered with paint... and I can get away with it . I am an artist, not a painter. My clients accept that, most think we are pretty cool, even though we dress like we're homeless.

I understand why that wouldn't work for other professions, though. I wouldn't want my gyn. to come into the room with a dirty shirt and ripped pants and unkempt hair. Just sayin'.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

fauxlynn said:


> Hah, I have said this before- I wear the rattiest clothes I have, jeans splattered with paint, T-shirts with holes and covered with paint... and I can get away with it . *I am an artist, not a painter*. My clients accept that, most think we are pretty cool, even though we dress like we're homeless.
> 
> I understand why that wouldn't work for other professions, though. I wouldn't want my gyn. to come into the room with a dirty shirt and ripped pants and unkempt hair. Just sayin'.


Indeed.:notworthy:


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

In Australia real Painters also only drive White Utes : ) My Old Ute : ( she was a beauty I never forget my Old Mentor telling me real Painters drive white Ute's when I started with him lol also he told me you can't trust anyone with a Beard wtf And yes I had a beard only thing I had going for me was I am an Awsome Painter who wore whites lol


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> I promised myself that I would NOT report a post for at LEAST a month.
> 
> 
> You make it difficult :whistling2:


Note to TJ, don't poke the Bear.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

fauxlynn said:


> Hah, I have said this before- I wear the rattiest clothes I have, jeans splattered with paint, T-shirts with holes and covered with paint... and I can get away with it . I am an artist, not a painter. My clients accept that, most think we are pretty cool, even though we dress like we're homeless.
> 
> I understand why that wouldn't work for other professions, though. I wouldn't want my gyn. to come into the room with a dirty shirt and ripped pants and unkempt hair. Just sayin'.


I think the expectations for PDECs are very different than they are for PORDs. As you say, it's that whole "artist" thing.:thumbsup:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Gough said:


> I think the expectations for PDECs are very different than they are for PORDs. As you say, it's that whole "artist" thing.:thumbsup:


1. Yes, I was agreeing with Slinger that we should call the thread- The Pshycology of Work Attire.

2. Ben-- I just figured out what a Ute is.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Gough said:


> I think the expectations for PDECs are very different than they are for PORDs. As you say, it's that whole "artist" thing.:thumbsup:


For the acronymically impaired, PDEC is Painter, Decorative and PORD is Painter, Ordinary.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

fauxlynn said:


> 1. Yes, I was agreeing with Slinger that we should call the thread- The Pshycology of Work Attire. 2. Ben-- I just figured out what a Ute is.


G'day Lynn

Real Aussies Drive a Ute : )


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Monstertruck said:


> 'cause _we're_ the good guys.
> That invariably leads to the discussion of the last painter at their house who drove a Subaru, wore shorts, had her shirt off, and listened to the radio all day.


Alright, I noticed that ****oun this morning and didn't mention it. 
Now I come home and see no one has pointed it out. Fine.
Is _she_ looking for a job? :jester:
And what kind of music does she like?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

This is somewhat on topic so I'll post here: I have some extra proclassic wb from a job (yeah, crazy I still paint a little) and was thinking about painting my bathroom with it. Thoughts? Is this a smite to the paint gods?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> This is somewhat on topic so I'll post here: I have some extra proclassic wb from a job (yeah, crazy I still paint a little) and was thinking about painting my bathroom with it. Thoughts? Is this a smite to the paint gods?


Back I'm the day they used to paint bathrooms with the gloss or semi oil. So why not. But how it has to do with pants?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Oden said:


> Back I'm the day they used to paint bathrooms with the gloss or semi oil. So why not. But how it has to do with pants?


It's white paint?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

RH said:


> It's white paint?


And he wears pants?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

slinger58 said:


> And he wears pants?


Nah, this is TJ we're talking' about after all.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

T.J. , he changes into his pants in the bathroom?
I'm tryin.


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> Again.
> 
> *I wear denim jeans,* I work so I'm comfortable it has not nor will it hurt our business. We do have company shirts and when we do have employees that's all we make them wear it our shirt, their pants can be jeans or whites I leave that up to them.


Here’s a big hi5 to you. Whites are out. For now on, I'm sporting my fav sweatpants man... The hell with traditional painters with the traditional mindset. Get with the year 2014. It’s how good the job looks that counts. I could careless about uniform. :jester:

In the summer, I wear cut off sweats and sandals. Yea, I paint in style and comfort coz I’m a total pro. My customers love me coz I’m cheap and fast and I paint EVERYTHING using hi-gloss from the bottom up. :jester:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Bottoms up!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Marrone72 said:


> Here’s a big hi5 to you. Whites are out. For now on, I'm sporting my fav sweatpants man... The hell with traditional painters with the traditional mindset. Get with the year 2014. It’s how good the job looks that counts. I could careless about uniform. :jester:
> 
> In the summer, I wear cut off sweats and sandals. Yea, I paint in style and comfort coz I’m a total pro. My customers love me coz I’m cheap and fast and I paint EVERYTHING using hi-gloss from the bottom up. :jester:


From the bottom up in full sun with a myriad of wet edges? Yeah, it's how the job looks that counts:whistling2:


----------



## T200 (Nov 11, 2007)

If you wear black bikini pants under the whites, do they show thru?

(Inquiring minds want to know)


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

T200 said:


> If you wear black bikini pants under the whites, do they show thru?
> 
> (Inquiring minds want to know)


Armed WorkWear, no; other (thinner) brands, yes.:whistling2:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

T200 said:


> If you wear black bikini pants under the whites, do they show thru?
> 
> (Inquiring minds want to know)


Nope - he wears a thong to avoid that embarrassment.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

RH said:


> Nope - he wears a thong to avoid that embarrassment.


Excuse me while I go gouge out my mind's eye.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

T200 said:


> If you wear black bikini pants under the whites, do they show thru?
> 
> (Inquiring minds want to know)


Well there seems to be a better closing ratio when I have them on.


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

Gough said:


> From the bottom up in full sun with a myriad of wet edges? Yeah, it's how the job looks that counts:whistling2:


Aww Gough... haha, you thought that guys was me? How many :jester::jester::jester: do I need to put in a post before you know someone is joking?

Way to rip apart a hack painter that's not wearing white!  
I thought the sweatpaints was a dead give away! lol... 

Any painter that calls himself a pro painter, better be wearing whites, or he can go work for some hack contractor...


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Marrone72 said:


> Aww Gough... haha, you thought that guys was me? How many :jester::jester::jester: do I need to put in a post before you know someone is joking?
> 
> Way to rip apart a hack painter that's not wearing white!
> I thought the sweatpaints was a dead give away! lol...
> ...


:thumbsup:

From your comments, I had assumed it wasn't, but I went for the laugh anyway. 

I still think we need an "ironic" or "sarcastic" font to use. Maybe Comic Sans. In the early days, I would use <<irony on>> and <<irony off>> to make it clear, but this whole news Windows thingie has made a lot of people unfamiliar with the whole command line interface.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Gough said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> From your comments, I had assumed it wasn't, but I went for the laugh anyway.
> 
> I still think we need an "ironic" or "sarcastic" font to use. Maybe Comic Sans. In the early days, I would use <<irony on>> and <<irony off>> to make it clear, but this whole news Windows thingie has made a lot of people unfamiliar with the whole command line interface.


I agree. I hate using emoticons to make sure people know I' m kidding. Although I've been around long enough by now for people to know not to take me seriously. 

A "like" in addition to the "thanks" would also be a good option IMO.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Marrone72 said:


> Aww Gough... haha, you thought that guys was me? How many :jester::jester::jester: do I need to put in a post before you know someone is joking?
> 
> Way to rip apart a hack painter that's not wearing white!
> I thought the sweatpaints was a dead give away! lol...
> ...


 
that's a bunch of


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Marrone72 said:


> Aww Gough... haha, you thought that guys was me? How many :jester::jester::jester: do I need to put in a post before you know someone is joking? Way to rip apart a hack painter that's not wearing white!  I thought the sweatpaints was a dead give away! lol...  Any painter that calls himself a pro painter, better be wearing whites, or he can go work for some hack contractor...


 I call myself a pro and don't wear whites. I know many others as we'll. I also know of hack painters and contractors that do wear whites. If you want to wear whites, then that's fine with me. I'm not going to call you bad names for doing so. I really couldn't care any less what you choose to wear. Your prejudice comments show lack of character, IMO.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> I call myself a pro and don't wear whites. I know many others as we'll.


It doesn't matter what you call yourself, it matters what others call you


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Bender said:


> It doesn't matter what you call yourself, it matters what others call you


It matters that they call you at all!


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Bender said:


> It doesn't matter what you call yourself, it matters what others call you


If somebody wants to judge me based on the color of my pants, rather than the quality of my work then so be it. Based on my experiences, I don't believe that happens very often. Although, my experiences are unique to me, yours may vary ; )


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

*Professionals*:
Police officers
Football players 
Nurses
Maitre d's
Mechanics
Postal workers
Marines
Firemen
Chefs
Pilots
Painters
We wear uniforms. Its not that complicated.


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> *If somebody wants to judge me based on the color of my pants,* rather than the quality of my work then so be it. Based on my experiences, I don't believe that happens very often. Although, my experiences are unique to me, yours may vary ; )


When I see guys painting in Jeans etc... I assume they are not real painters. After all, anyone can paint, right? True Traditional painters all wear painters pants. Not only are they white, but they have side pockets built for our trade. I would be lost without those side pockets. Where do you keep your putty knife and/or utility knife etc?

Guys that wear painters pants were most likely trained by Masters painters and served an apprentice for numerous shops before starting their own business. The painters I served an apprentice with, used to carry a ton of tints in their truck and they would color match on the job site. Ever work for a master painter as such?

Guys that wear jeans, IMO, were most likely self taught and never served an apprentice, with a master painter. I’ll bet you fall into this category? Am I right?


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

I guess I'm just a nonconformist. Wow, I just thought of how much more successful I could have become if I would have just wore white pants over all these years. Nonconformity be damned!


----------



## kingsebi (Jan 27, 2009)

You guys are killing me! Funny stuff. But seriously, what's the big deal. To each his own. If you want to show up wearing a Hawaiian Shirt and cut off sweat pants who are we to judge. Although i can't recommend it. 

As for my crew. Everyone is required to wear a white company branded t shirt or sweatshirt. Some of my guys wear whites. Some where khaki cargo or carpenter pants. But that's about it. I'm good with that. Not big on the jeans thing. But hey sometimes everything else is dirty. 

Company truck, company shirt, showing up when you say you will, straight lines, good materials, good attitude, and above all, making the customer happy. All more important than the color of your pants.

Have a great 2014 guys!


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Marrone72 said:


> When I see guys painting in Jeans etc... I assume they are not real painters. After all, anyone can paint, right? True Traditional painters all wear painters pants. Not only are they white, but they have side pockets built for our trade. I would be lost without those side pockets. Where do you keep your putty knife and/or utility knife etc? Guys that wear painters pants were most likely trained by Masters painters and served an apprentice for numerous shops before starting their own business. The painters I served an apprentice with, used to carry a ton of tints in their truck and they would color match on the job site. Ever work for a master painter as such? Guys that wear jeans, IMO, were most likely self taught and never served an apprentice, with a master painter. I’ll bet you fall into this category? Am I right?


When I see a painter, or anyone else, I try not to be judgmental or assume anything. 
I spent 2 years working for another painting contractor before starting my own business over 20 years ago. So you would be correct in that I have learned more from other sources than my original employer.
I currently employ "master" painters. Professional appearance is important, but is not defined by white pants, IMO.
Btw, I prefer Carhartt double dungaree carpenter pants. They last along time, have more pockets, and offer more protection than standard painters pants. I have many different colors, including whites. I wear the white ones the least because I don't like the way they look.


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

i don't think it really matters at all what colour you wear as long as its neat and fits the companies presence within the community .. we have fluro yellow shirts LOL. i think turning up in high vis with a logo on the back looks more professional like seriously think about it.. whats the point of high vis ? to stand out like dogs balls.. you and your 5 staff turn up and get stuff out of the car, people know you are a professional "tradesman/worker" because of the high vis, normals accustom high vis is "hard yakka working man" what does some bloke all in white, no company logos other than that of a free white shirt from the paint shop say to the normal person ? I'm a master painter that cannot afford my own companies shirts and I'm a tight arzse that has no concern about standing of from the crowd, or have any regard for a safer work.. sorry but thats the way i see ut


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I think the options are either-

1. Wear Clean Whites (they can have some paint on them, but I hate it when I see that guy that has been wearing the same pants and shirt for 2 weeks)
2. Have a set Uniform

If I see someone in a ripped pair of blue jeans and a raggedy t-shirt I just assume they are a homeowner or handyman that does whatever you want for $30 an hour.


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

Hines Painting said:


> I think the options are either-
> 
> 1. Wear Clean Whites (they can have some paint on them, but I hate it when I see that guy that has been wearing the same pants and shirt for 2 weeks)
> 2. Have a set Uniform
> ...


agreed


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

kingsebi said:


> You guys are killing me! Funny stuff. But seriously, what's the big deal. To each his own. If you want to show up wearing a Hawaiian Shirt and cut off sweat pants who are we to judge. Although i can't recommend it.
> 
> As for my crew. Everyone is required to wear a white company branded t shirt or sweatshirt. Some of my guys wear whites. Some where khaki cargo or carpenter pants. But that's about it. I'm good with that. Not big on the jeans thing. But hey sometimes everything else is dirty.
> 
> ...


 

watch it, there are actual LADIES present


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Marrone72 said:


> When I see guys painting in Jeans etc... I assume they are not real painters. After all, anyone can paint, right? True Traditional painters all wear painters pants. Not only are they white, but they have side pockets built for our trade. I would be lost without those side pockets. Where do you keep your putty knife and/or utility knife etc?
> 
> Guys that wear painters pants were most likely trained by Masters painters and served an apprentice for numerous shops before starting their own business. The painters I served an apprentice with, used to carry a ton of tints in their truck and they would color match on the job site. Ever work for a master painter as such?
> 
> Guys that wear jeans, IMO, were most likely self taught and never served an apprentice, with a master painter. I’ll bet you fall into this category? Am I right?


 
again


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

slinger58 said:


> Alright, I noticed that ****oun this morning and didn't mention it.
> Now I come home and see no one has pointed it out. Fine.
> Is _she_ looking for a job? :jester:
> And what kind of music does she like?


Bluegrass of course.....:yes:


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

chrisn said:


> again


I hear ya...


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Bender said:


> It doesn't matter what you call yourself, it matters what others call you


Been called ****** in the hood!


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> This is somewhat on topic so I'll post here: I have some extra proclassic wb from a job (yeah, crazy I still paint a little) and was thinking about painting my bathroom with it. Thoughts? Is this a smite to the paint gods?


Its a bad idea in the sense it dries too hard. The next guy will have to prime it or latex will probably peel off of it.
Its a great idea for washability.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

I recently painted my shop walls and ceiling with advanced high gloss, while wearing tan Carhartt pants. F'in hack I am! Somehow it turned out great though. 

Back in the day, my old boss liked to paint bathroom walls with oil enamel. He was a fine master painter who always wore whites. Those were the good old days.......not.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Would somebody please start another _"Best Brush?"_ thread so we can get our minds off of this one?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

:wallbash:


chrisn said:


> watch it, there are actual LADIES present


Where?

Oh and I'll just say it again-:wallbash:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> I recently painted my shop walls and ceiling with advanced high gloss, while wearing tan Carhartt pants. F'in hack I am! Somehow it turned out great though.
> 
> Back in the day, my old boss liked to paint bathroom walls with oil enamel. He was a fine master painter who always wore whites. Those were the good old days.......not.


Could have been worse you could be painting with behr in the bare!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Something about white!


----------



## GreenApple (Oct 22, 2012)

When I had guys working for me they always wore white. But to each his own.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Whites and company t-shirts for us.
It's not really up for discussion, it can be discussed at the job interview.
After that: "this is how we do it here"

It would be the same if the company policy called for purple overalls.


----------



## bbair (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't really want to look like all of the other painters so I gave up on whites a few years ago and haven't looked back.

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## Young Master Painter (Jan 5, 2014)

I felt humiliated when wearing whites...mainly because I would inevitably spill coffee on myself on the way to the job when they had no paint on them yet. Not only that I always had to hem them or they would trip me up. If someone would design a "whites for women" painter clothing line I would proudly wear their tag on my backside. They have to be sold pre-spattered on the front though.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Khakis really compliment flip flops and tattoos


----------



## alan (Feb 17, 2010)

Bender said:


> Khakis really compliment flip flops and tattoos


 hipster painters rule haha. I love it when I cant tell if your homeless or a hipster..just to cool


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

Total Pro


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

Are these guys DYI'rs or the http://1.hidemyass.com/ip-6/encoded...jb20vbWVtYmVycy9leGNlbHBhaW50aW5nY28tODc5NC8= pro painting staff? :jester::jester::jester:
The guy on the far left looks like the owner... I'll bet these guys paint cheap too...


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Marrone72 said:


> Total Pro


Is that Obama?:blink:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

mudbone said:


> Is that Obama?:blink:


Well it ain't Bush.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Look at the smoke detector on the wall. Zero blue paint on it. I'd say.that beats 80% of painters out there haha


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Young Master Painter said:


> I felt humiliated when wearing whites...mainly because I would inevitably spill coffee on myself on the way to the job when they had no paint on them yet. Not only that I always had to hem them or they would trip me up. If someone would design a "whites for women" painter clothing line I would proudly wear their tag on my backside. They have to be sold pre-spattered on the front though.


YMP, you might be interested in seeing what Erin said, or checking this.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

driftweed said:


> Look at the smoke detector on the wall. Zero blue paint on it. I'd say.that beats 80% of painters out there haha


Really?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I wear khakis and have tattoos. 

And I'm semi pro.

You important painters can keep youre special whites.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Funny how you can discriminate a pro by what he wearing but not by what he is smoking...


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

driftweed said:


> Funny how you can discriminate a pro by what he wearing but not by what he is smoking...


I never discriminate regardless of clothing, substance ingestion, or if a person is a semi-pro or a complete pro.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

158 and counting. Where will we end up?:blink:


----------



## viking (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

I was going to comment at page 3 and by the time I got to read all the new posts its at page 8, you guys are dorks. Same people complaining about this topic have several if not a dozen posts. Not one person even mentioned that whites are bleachable though.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I f I bleach my khakis would you guys be ok with that?


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Marrone72 said:


> Total Pro


 
"You ditttn't billt dat."


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

ridesarize said:


> I was going to comment at page 3 and by the time I got to read all the new posts its at page 8, you guys are dorks. Same people complaining about this topic have several if not a dozen posts. Not one person even mentioned that whites are bleachable though.


.....


----------



## bloodnut (Nov 11, 2009)

Refuse to where all whites, you look like a pastry cook with paint all over you.
Stand out from the crowd, try a different colour. As long your uniform is tidy & not covered in crap, the customer really doesn't care.
Personally my business colour is black shirts, black ute, black trailer, black & chrome cards, etc…. customers see my signage around & remember my business name from clean black ute & trailer.

Just my 2c worth. :thumbup:


----------



## bklynboy1970 (Oct 8, 2013)

ridesarize said:
 

> I was going to comment at page 3 and by the time I got to read all the new posts its at page 8, you guys are dorks. Same people complaining about this topic have several if not a dozen posts. Not one person even mentioned that whites are bleachable though.


I wear carhart khakis timberlands pro series with rubber toe and gray carharts tees or American eagle winter shirts my work clothes are expensive and very professional, I've never been asked to go home and put my whites on, nor ever asked to go back and fix my work also my work speaks for it self, I love my trade I've been painting since I'm 18 and I'm 43!! I get almost every job I look at and my customers never ask why I don't wear painter whites, I'm just saying.I'm retired now


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

bklynboy1970 said:


> ridesarize said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to comment at page 3 and by the time I got to read all the new posts its at page 8, you guys are dorks. Same people complaining about this topic have several if not a dozen posts. Not one person even mentioned that whites are bleachable though.[/QUOTEI I wear carhart khakis timberlands pro series with rubber toe and gray carharts tees or American eagle winter shirts my work clothes are expensive and very professional, I've never been asked to go home and put my whites on, nor ever asked to go back and fix my work also my work speaks for it self, I love my trade I've been painting since I'm 18 and I'm 43!! I get almost every job I look at and my customers never ask why I don't wear painter whites, I'm just saying.
> ...


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

What amazes me is, the guys that don't believe in wearing whites and looking like a pro painter, are the same guys that don't like Home Depot. They say, “HO’s shop there“, “not pros”, but these same guys do everything in their power, to look like a HO on the job, while calling themselves Pros. 

I look at it like this, how can I try to get TOP DOLLAR for my painting services, if I show up looking like a DIY guy? 

Here ya go, I bought a new pair of whites today. And take note, 
they say ALL PRO on the pants not K-Mart.


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

TJ Paint said:


> I f I bleach my khakis would you guys be ok with that?


No side pockets for hand tools... So the bleach idea would not work.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Marrone72 said:


> What amazes me is, the guys that don't believe in wearing whites and looking like a pro painter, are the same guys that don't like Home Depot. They say, &#147;HO&#146;s shop there&#147;, &#147;not pros&#148;, but these same guys do everything in their power, to look like a HO on the job, while calling themselves Pros.
> 
> I look at it like this, how can I try to get TOP DOLLAR for my painting services, if I show up looking like a DIY guy?
> 
> ...



I can't stand the Allpro pants, they're stiff as a board even after washing..... But at least there whites


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> I can't stand the Allpro pants, they're stiff as a board even after washing..... But at least there whites


Not a ringing endorsement but where do you get them anyway? I have got to eliminate S.W. As my pants supplier. There's suck.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Oden said:


> Not a ringing endorsement but where do you get them anyway? I have got to eliminate S.W. As my pants supplier. There's suck.



They carry them at my local BM. They do seem to be sturdier/thicker than the Dickies. 
I still like the Dickies better for comfort even though they fall apart quick.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm not so much into white. Not sure if I am pro or not though. Maybe semi pro.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Marrone72 said:


> What amazes me is, the guys that don't believe in wearing whites and looking like a pro painter, are the same guys that don't like Home Depot. They say, &#147;HO&#146;s shop there&#147;, &#147;not pros&#148;, but these same guys do everything in their power, to look like a HO on the job, while calling themselves Pros. I look at it like this, how can I try to get TOP DOLLAR for my painting services, if I show up looking like a DIY guy? Here ya go, I bought a new pair of whites today. And take note, they say ALL PRO on the pants not K-Mart.


Don't even get me started on HD.

Here's my 100% all pro wardrobe: 









Mostly Carhartt. Worth their weight in gold, at least from what I've earned while wearing them. Carhartts are the best IMO. They're way more durable than the stuff my paint store sells.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Marrone72 said:


> No side pockets for hand tools... So the bleach idea would not work.


My khakis are cargo ready. 

I don't know about you but I wear different clothes than I paint in when I do estimates/win jobs.

In other words, my khakis don't win my jobs (or whites if I did wear them when painting). My listening skills, or good words from their friends, my personality and trust building win the jobs. I think it helps to bathe frequently too.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Armed WorkWear if I can get them in my size, otherwise Keystone brand. I liked the sturdiness of the ones from Ace Dropcloth, but not the fit. Nearly everything else in the wardrobe is from Carhartt, but I didn't care for the painter's pants. Before Armed WW came along, I did use the Carhartt Carpenter's bibs. They were (are?) made from a heavier drill and would never wear out. I only ever ended up throwing them out because I would accidentally get some paint on them


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Gough said:


> Armed WorkWear if I can get them in my size, otherwise Keystone brand. I liked the sturdiness of the ones from Ace Dropcloth, but not the fit. Nearly everything else in the wardrobe is from Carhartt, but I didn't care for the painter's pants. Before Armed WW came along, I did use the Carhartt Carpenter's bibs. They were (are?) made from a heavier drill and would never wear out. I only ever ended up throwing them out because I would accidentally get some paint on them


I'm going to have to try Armed WW. I've seen them at the Coastal store where I buy most of my work cloths.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> In other words, my khakis don't win my jobs


:whistling2:


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

I saw some painters wearing whites buying paint at Home Depot the other day when I stopped in for some furnace filters. What category do they land under?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> I'm going to have to try Armed WW. I've seen them at the Coastal store where I buy most of my work cloths.


Your Coastal carries Armed WW?? That's handy. Do they have the same senior discount on Tuesdays that some of the others have?


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Gough said:


> Your Coastal carries Armed WW?? That's handy. Do they have the same senior discount on Tuesdays that some of the others have?


After googling it, I think I'm mistaken. I know they carry another brand along side the Carhartts, can't think of the name though. The closest costal to me is in Arlington, I usually shop at the Wenatchee store, my home away from home.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

paintball head said:


> I saw some painters wearing whites buying paint at Home Depot the other day when I stopped in for some furnace filters. What category do they land under?


Now thats a whole other thread right there!


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Now thats a whole other thread right there!


Just ask AJ.


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

Here's a painter in jeans doing some plumbing on the side. Or is he a plumber that does painting. Or, just a handy man? I hate trying to figure these simple things out.
For identification purposes only, will you painters just wear Whites please?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Marrone72 said:


> Here's a painter in jeans doing some plumbing on the side. Or is he a plumber that does painting. Or, just a handy man? I hate trying to figure these simple things out.
> Will you painters just wear Whites please?


I was going to go out tomorrow and buy some ball crushing whites but since you keep pushing I decided not to. Happy?


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> Don't even get me started on HD.
> 
> Here's my 100% all pro wardrobe:
> 
> ...


Nice wardrobe. Do you take chicks out in dates with them?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> I was going to go out tomorrow and buy some ball crushing whites but since you keep pushing I decided not to. Happy?


Hmm, new thread.
What do whites and wives have in common?
:laughing:


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Marrone72 said:


> Nice wardrobe. Do you take chicks out in dates with them?


Only with my wife's approval.


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

It was said in the straight lines thread that taping to create sharp lines is new school and using your skills to just cut a sharp crisp line without tape is old school.

Whites are so old school, I said it! Neener Neener


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'll gladly trade my khakis in for a pair of whites if someone would kindly point me to a brand that doesn't nut hug me all day.

Seriously is it a prerequisite for all whites to be tight in the crotch? I don't get it.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

paintball head said:


> It was said in the straight lines thread that taping to create sharp lines is new school and using your skills to just cut a sharp crisp line without tape is old school.
> 
> Whites are so old school, I said it! Neener Neener


BM - Sw is old school :thumbsup:

HD - jeans is new school :thumbdown:

to each his own :yes:


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I'll gladly trade my khakis in for a pair of whites if someone would kindly point me to a brand that doesn't nut hug me all day.
> 
> Seriously is it a prerequisite for all whites to be tight in the crotch? I don't get it.


Try carhartt double knees


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I'll gladly trade my khakis in for a pair of whites if someone would kindly point me to a brand that doesn't nut hug me all day.
> 
> Seriously is it a prerequisite for all whites to be tight in the crotch? I don't get it.


Keystone? YMMV


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Marrone72 said:


> Here's a painter in jeans doing some plumbing on the side. Or is he a plumber that does painting. Or, just a handy man? I hate trying to figure these simple things out.
> For identification purposes only, will you painters just wear Whites please?


Brown straps, those are plumber's bibs.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I haven't heard this much clucking about wardrobes since these two had a bitch slapping contest at the Oscars


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Gough said:


> Keystone? YMMV


As long as they aren't tighty whities I don't care how long they last. Khakis don't hold up long at all, I'm sure any painter paints would last longer then them. However I do have a pair of Tommy Hilfiger cargo khakis that have lasted forever, they have been the exception.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Rbriggs82 said:


> As long as they aren't tighty whities I don't care how long they last. Khakis don't hold up long at all, I'm sure any painter paints would last longer then them. However I do have a pair of Tommy Hilfiger cargo khakis that have lasted forever, they have been the exception.


They seem to be cut for the full-size painter.

Big Ed and the twins seem to be happy in them....n


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *paintball head*  
_I saw some painters wearing whites buying paint at Home Depot the other day when I stopped in for some furnace filters. What category do they land under?_



the actual question would be; were they really painters and not some yahoo's trying to look like supposed ones


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I have a pair of blue jeans that are now 90% covered in white paint. Are they considered whites now?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> I have a pair of blue jeans that are now 90% covered in white paint. Are they considered whites now?


It's tough for ****** to sing the blues


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> I have a pair of blue jeans that are now 90% covered in white paint. Are they considered whites now?


LOL 

"No ma"am, that there's just a spot of blue paint."


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> I have a pair of blue jeans that are now 90% covered in white paint. Are they considered whites now?


They're probably whiter than most whites


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

daArch said:


> It's tough for ****** to sing the blues


Or to jump!


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> I have a pair of blue jeans that are now 90% covered in white paint. Are they considered whites now?


They must be stiff as a board. :jester:
Still, jeans don't have the side pockets for hand tools... I love my side pockets. They are a must have for me...


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

Whites are ridiculous... You can see the persons undergarments. It's not that I'm looking to see wether they are a boxer or brief guy it's one of those things it's too bad to look away. Give me carhartts with a side pocket and hammer loop any day


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Link removed


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

> link removed


Those are some fine looking jeans!


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Bender said:


> Hmm, new thread.
> What do whites and wives have in common?
> :laughing:


Can't believe you didn't get a response to that around here. Maybe PT threads are like an airless, ya gotta prime the pump to get some _flow_.
Go ahead and put something out there, Bender.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Anybody just catch Brady ball up before anybody even hand their hands on him ?..... Lol love it


Nowhere else to post this so you know I post it here


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Colts are wearing white .... Close enough


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Ole34 said:


> Colts are wearing white .... Close enough


Hopefully the pats will be singing the blues!


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

mudbone said:


> Hopefully the pats will be singing the blues!


Seahawks Blue is all that matters!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Gots to get me some of these.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I'd love to hear more trash talk about the Pats NOW :whistling2: :no:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

OMG, make it stop!! 5,700 plus views!!:wallbash:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Gots to get me some of these.


What a joke!! I gotta open up an eBay store for my old whites!!


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

148 dollars on sale. Holy **** fashion people really are ****ed in the head.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

daArch said:


> I'd love to hear more trash talk about the Pats NOW :whistling2: :no:


It went quiet all da sudden.....:whistling2:


----------



## McGregor (Nov 5, 2013)

I work for myself and so wear jeans and a polo or collared shirt. I notice that when I go to work wearing whites, I get bossed around and treated with less respect, like just a painter or something...like a uniform and not a person.


----------



## Cutnroller (Oct 27, 2013)

Just goes to show sometimes you have to read through 9 pages of comments to get to the good stuff. :yes:


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

monstertruck said:


> it went quiet all da sudden.....:whistling2:


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Sherman is a class act.
Whaddaya expect comin' from Compton?


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Monstertruck said:


> Sherman is a class act. Whaddaya expect comin' from Compton?


 That would be an awesome Super Bowl. I'm having a hard time controlling my gag reflex watching the forty whiners. Next Sunday is going to be rough.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> View attachment 21462



Thank you Excel for predicting we will meet in the SB.

I'd LOVE to see the past and present pats coaches play for the title.

Don't get me wrong, I REALLY do like Pete. And he's such a great opposite personality than Bill. Would be fun. 

I'll root for them next week if you'll root for the Pats :thumbsup:

Just do me a favor, though, design new uniforms by then. PLEEEEESE ! I'm sick of hearing the women comment on them, sounds like a never ending episode of "Girls On Sports" :whistling2:


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

daArch said:


> Thank you Excel for predicting we will meet in the SB. I'd LOVE to see the past and present pats coaches play for the title. Don't get me wrong, I REALLY do like Pete. And he's such a great opposite personality than Bill. Would be fun. I'll root for them next week if you'll root for the Pats :thumbsup: Just do me a favor, though, design new uniforms by then. PLEEEEESE ! I'm sick of hearing the women comment on them, sounds like a never ending episode of "Girls On Sports" :whistling2:


I would love to see that match up! For the sake of not jinxing it though, we should wait another week before continuing this conversation. 

Ummm.....I think I will wear my quilted Carhartts tomorrow, they're nice on cold days.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Cutnroller said:


> Just goes to show sometimes you have to read through 9 pages of comments to get to the good stuff. :yes:


 
a touch racy for this site, if I had posted that ,it would not have made it to the next day, I mean there is almost( if not) pubic hair shots:whistling2:


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> *That would be an awesome Super Bowl*. I'm having a hard time controlling my gag reflex watching the forty whiners. Next Sunday is going to be rough.


:fingers crossed: Sure would be fun, though I'm not a huge fan. I have friends whose mental health rises and falls with the fortunes of the 'local four'. Sox, Pats, Celts, & Bruins.:clap::cursing::clap::cursing: ad nauseum.


----------



## Young Master Painter (Jan 5, 2014)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Gots to get me some of these.


Perfect! I am sure to land my next job wearing those. 
Just add it into my expenses and charge for it.
Are they sold in womens sizes?

:bangin:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

chrisn said:


> a touch racy for this site, if I had posted that ,it would not have made it to the next day, I mean there is almost( if not) pubic hair shots:whistling2:


Chrisn - At first I thought you were talkin' bout the Seahawks pics! :blink:

Had to go back a ways to find what you were really referring to.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

chrisn said:


> a touch racy for this site, if I had posted that ,it would not have made it to the next day, I mean there is almost( if not) pubic hair shots:whistling2:


Bill retired. Dean won't see it till morning. :jester:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Bill retired. Dean won't see it till morning. :jester:


 
It has been up for DAYS already


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Young Master Painter said:


> Perfect! I am sure to land my next job wearing those.
> Just add it into my expenses and charge for it.
> Are they sold in womens sizes?
> 
> :bangin:


 
I guess so, if the prospect was a male perv:laughing::laughing:

Probably get white ones to boot.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> View attachment 21462


To stir the paint can some more. This is what awaits the visiting team on sunday. m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=poYOljhiRfQ&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DpoYOljhiRfQ%26feature%3Dyoutu.be


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

chrisn said:


> It has been up for DAYS already


I couldn't find what scandalous thing is being referred to. I tried. You could always report it with post #.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Damon T said:


> I couldn't find what scandalous thing is being referred to. I tried. You could always report it with post #.


 
Link removed


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Its art you *********


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Gots to get me some of these.


I was filling up with gas once and the guy next to me had paint on his pants. So, I struck up a conversation related to being a painter. He told me he was not a painter and he bought them like that


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

DeanV said:


> I was filling up with gas once and the guy next to me had paint on his pants. So, I struck up a conversation related to being a painter. He told me he was not a painter and he bought them like that


LOL! I never would have guessed someone would have made that _on purpose. _


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> LOL! I never would have guessed someone would have made that _on purpose. _


Back when we had the company name on our shirts, our lead painter and I went out to lunch while we were working on a large ceiling re-paint. The sleeves and shoulders of our shirts were pretty well spattered and the waitress thought it was hilarious! She saw the "ACME PAINTERS, 3X the $$"*logo and thought it was all bogus. She looked more closely and then realized that we were real painters, or at least a reasonable facsimile. 

*Not the real name...or motto.


----------



## john20 (Jan 15, 2014)

LOL! That Youtube video is really COOL!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Sorry for letting the group down. As a non-whites wearing painter, I avoided this thread.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Gough said:


> Back when we had the company name on our shirts, our lead painter and I went out to lunch while we were working on a large ceiling re-paint. The sleeves and shoulders of our shirts were pretty well spattered and the waitress thought it was hilarious! She saw the "ACME PAINTERS, 3X the $$"*logo and thought it was all bogus. She looked more closely and then realized that we were real painters, or at least a reasonable facsimile. *Not the real name...or motto.


Love the fake motto! 
I just ordered a bunch of long sleeve white T's from mall-wart for $5 each. I guess I'm moving away from logo'ed shirts by default of lower prices. White hoodys were $10. Sweet.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Damon T said:


> I couldn't find what scandalous thing is being referred to. I tried. You could always report it with post #.


 
#221 is still there:whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

chrisn said:


> It has been up for DAYS already


lol Don't be so uptight. 

Truthfully I did not read much past the first page. I have been in the whites versus nonwhites threads before so I just skimmed for humor.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I want to start wearing those white "Cabbie" caps I used to wear back in the 70's. The Flat cap has an interesting history that was shared by apprentices, Journey level tradesmen, and members of high society back in the twenties before arriving in the US. Paint stores don't seem to sell them any more, but I did find on online store, Villagehatshop.com, that sells them.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

chrisn said:


> #221 is still there:whistling2:


I mostly view PT on my iPad, and YouTube videos don't always load properly for me on an Apple platform. If no one reports it, I have no idea what it contains. Either way, I don't have the time to view_ every single post_ every day. I know I'm beating a dead horse, but the easiest way to bring something to the mod teams attention is to just report the post.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

chrisn said:


> a touch racy for this site, if I had posted that ,it would not have made it to the next day, I mean there is almost( if not) pubic hair shots:whistling2:


You mean the hottie 3 minutes into the song?
So...wait a minute.
You perved out to the whole video and then decided to complain:blink:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Bender said:


> You mean the hottie 3 minutes into the song?
> So...wait a minute.
> You perved out to the whole video and then decided to complain:blink:


LOL. I'm going to have to check it out on my PC now.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> LOL. I'm going to have to check it out on my PC now.


Make sure there are no women or children, or police officers around


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> LOL. I'm going to have to check it out on my PC now.


Just ask crisn to send it to ya'.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Better not let Deans wife see that video


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> LOL. I'm going to have to check it out on my PC now.


 
somebody actually got to work last night:whistling2:


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

DeanV said:


> Sorry for letting the group down. As a non-whites wearing painter, I avoided this thread.


G'day Dean 

I hope I'm welcome to join the non whites : )

With the hot Aussie suns Bite increasing it seems I need to start covering up my legs and arms as they are getting smashed by the sun 

This Summer the sun seems to have extra bite 
Probably that ozone crap they go on about ?

And i just can't find good paint wear even the stuff from the trade centre the quality. Is crap I stopped buying work Wear from my trade centre years ago


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

CApainter said:


> I want to start wearing those white "Cabbie" caps I used to wear back in the 70's. The Flat cap has an interesting history that was shared by apprentices, Journey level tradesmen, and members of high society back in the twenties before arriving in the US. Paint stores don't seem to sell them any more, but I did find on online store, Villagehatshop.com, that sells them.


G'day CA 

Thanks for the link 

As my hair is maybe a little thin up top lol I just saw a hat on that site maybe my new signature 
Painting hat lol 

What do you think ?


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Looks like they have Hats for all types of painters 
Even ones who love green


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

benthepainter said:


> Looks like they have Hats for all types of painters
> Even ones who love green


Looks like a chia pet. 



> Originally Posted by chrisn
> it would not have made it to the next day, I mean there is almost( if not) pubic hair shots


Ahh the 80's


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

benthepainter said:


> Looks like they have Hats for all types of painters
> Even ones who love green





Workaholic said:


> Looks like a chia pet.
> 
> Ahh the 80's


Steve's gonna' be pissed when he can't find his hat this morning. :yes:


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

*Why do painters wear white*

I looked on line and found the following: It turns out that nobody seems to know the answer for sure, but there a lot of theories. I found many of them in a survey done by the International Brotherhood of Painters and Allied Trades.

One theory holds that the custom of painters wearing white began in 18th-century England when buildings commonly were whitewashed. Another idea says that it began in the early 20th century when union painters adopted white as their uniform to set themselves aside from non-union workers. The union guys used to wear white clothes with black neckties as a symbol of their professionalism.

The theory I came across most often says that the most common color painters deal with is white, and they also deal with a lot of other white stuff such as plaster and spackle, so they wear white clothes so the splotches don't show. A painter in blue jeans is going to finish the day looking a lot messier than a painter in white. 

Does bleach get paint stains out? I'm not sure, but if it does that would be another good reason for painting in white.

And last but not least, white is a symbol of cleanliness. It leaves the impression the painter is going to do a nice, neat and tidy job without getting paint all over himself and everything else, which is the way I paint.

OR

So they don't look like electricians etc., for certain it is tradeitional :jester:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

It's not frickin complicated. Paint used to be white shades only.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> It's not frickin complicated. Paint used to be white shades only.


No way!! Mind = Blown


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> It's not frickin complicated. Paint used to be white shades only.


OK, so why do electricians wear green? There is a guild history some where, I'm sure. I think that's what people may be curious about.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

jennifertemple said:


> OK, so why do electricians wear green? There is a guild history some where, I'm sure. I think that's what people may be curious about.


Electricians wear green because they're grounded.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

jennifertemple said:


> OK, so why do electricians wear green? There is a guild history some where, I'm sure. I think that's what people may be curious about.


?:blink:?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Really?!?


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Painters wear white because the dye's in fabric years ago weren't very good and would transfer from fabric to wall's and leave a smudge mark, esp. blue like that in blue jeans. I worked for a guy years ago who had a laborer moving furniture down a hall way and left blue marks all down the wall. Of course it was flat paint and was worse because of that. Rub a blue jean butt on a flat paint wall and see if happens and let us know. I wear whites and I make my guy's wear them as well.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm ashamed to say that due to getting smashed by the sun and no good long sleeve shirts to wear in 30deg plus weather I now look like a sun flower lol


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

enough of the whites theory ....

why do so many painters drink? :drink:


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Repaint Florida said:


> enough of the whites theory .... why do so many painters drink? :drink:


Why do so many drinkers paint?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Repaint Florida said:


> enough of the whites theory ....
> 
> why do so many painters drink? :drink:


I've thought that it was a "chicken/egg" situation; do painters become ****e to drink heavily or are heavy drinkers more likely to become painters?

In the first case, heavy alcohol consumption was a cure for painter's colic, the chronic constipation from high occupational exposure to lead. With lead less common in paint now, that does seem to explain the current propensity of painters for drink. There is also the explanation that the repetitive nature of the work drives painters to "self-medicate", with alcohol being widely used as the drug of choice.

In the second option, I think there are some trades where even moderately-functioning alcoholics can continue to work. Along with GWB and concrete workers, painters are in this group. If this is the case, heavy drinkers are over-represented in the painting trades because they can behave that way and still meet the expected standards.

Ultimately, I think it's a combination of the two. Many of our clients think we must belong to some cult because they've never before seen painters who don't drink on the job.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

:wallbash:Ugh, ugh!!!!


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I knew one painter that didn't drink till he worked with lacquer then he didn't want to stop. After that it made sense with some of the other old painters I was around. The lead theory makes sense also.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Repaint Florida said:


> enough of the whites theory ....
> 
> why do so many painters drink? :drink:


Yes, WHY?


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> It's not frickin complicated. *Paint used to be white shades only*.


Thus validating the fact that wearing whites is an OLD school mindset.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

paintball head said:


> Thus validating the fact that wearing whites is an OLD school mindset.


 so is saying yes mam - no sir or opening the door for a lady
opening a school day with pledging the allegiance to America :thumbsup:
singing God Bless America

all old school

gee i miss the good old days :notworthy: 

sure some change is good ... very good but i'll never forget how i was raised
wear dress clothes to church ... wear white painting ... never talk back to my parents :yes:


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

paintball head said:


> Thus validating the fact that wearing whites is an OLD school mindset.


If Old School Mindset means.........

Prideful of ones work
Always presenting oneself in a professional manner
Neat appearance
Being Honest
Being Courteous
Speaking eloquently and oh yes wearing whites...... than guilty as charged.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

loaded brush said:


> If Old School Mindset means.........
> 
> Prideful of ones work
> Always presenting oneself in a professional manner
> ...


You can be prideful without crushing the nads.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

And now for something completely different:


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

loaded brush said:


> If Old School Mindset means.........
> 
> *Prideful of ones work
> Always presenting oneself in a professional manner
> ...


TOTAL BS!!!
I pretty much wore whites solid for the first 15 to 20 years of my painting career. No matter what color pants you wear to paint in they still get grungy, Whites get grungy quicker if you are doing a tough ext job. I've stuck around in my community because of the things you mention. I still wear whites depending on what job I may be doing that given day.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Ok my first Day as a sun flower lol apart from a few bees landing on my arm and one beetle I didn't feel to ashamed lol but I did get asked by a Mate at the paint shop am I working for the local council now lol as they have to wear hi viz safety shirts lol


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Professor Sherman prefers to wear blue!


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

Even though he wears blue pants, this and his antics towards Crabtree at the end of the game shows what a classless POS he is. I hope Payton burns him in the Superbowl!!!


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

paintball head said:


> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsqZ2cpkGf8 Even though he wears blue pants, this and his antics towards Crabtree at the end of the game shows what a classless POS he is. I hope Payton burns him in the Superbowl!!!


Part of a Forbes article responding to that interview:

4. Sherman graduated second in his class in high school and also graduated from Stanford. So not only is he not a fool, odds are he’s smarter than you and me.

5. His degree from Stanford was in communications … which might explain why, while he seemed to be hollering like a crazy person, he didn’t curse and looked into the camera the whole time.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah but he was way out of line IMO. Better to let your actions speak for you. His actions were great. Words not so much.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Damon T said:


> Yeah but he was way out of line IMO. Better to let your actions speak for you. His actions were great. Words not so much.


I can understand why he isn't universally loved.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Repaint Florida said:


> enough of the whites theory ....
> 
> why do so many painters drink? :drink:


 
only the ones who insist on wearing white drink


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

After the play in the end zone while going back to his side of the field he was in Crabtrees face with choking gestures talking all kinds of trash. The refs did flag him for unsportsmanlike conduct. It was heat of the moment and he wasn't the only one trashtalking, but he was over the top. IMO


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Repaint Florida said:


> enough of the whites theory ....
> 
> why do so many painters drink? :drink:


So we can tolerate the blue jean maroons


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> You can be prideful without crushing the nads.



http://www.dickies.com/professions-clothing/professions-men/painters/Painters-Bib-Overall-8953.jsp


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

Repaint Florida said:


> enough of the whites theory ....
> 
> *why do so many painters drink?* :drink:


Unless they are people who clam to eat CLEAN, I believe most people in the world drink.

I think painters are known to be drunks.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Marrone72 said:


> Unless they are people who clam to eat CLEAN, I believe most people in the world drink. I think painters are known to be drunks.


But a funny thing happened. The painters and the bikers and the baseball players. These young kids coming up are much more apt to be on a weightlifting / steroid regimen with some pharmacutical pep stabbed in there than to be getting loaded on the filth my generation and previous were into.

Damned kids ain't got enuff Goin for em and they need to cheat too.

they shoud be banned from the hall of fame! And my records should stand!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Marrone72 said:


> Unless they are people who clam to eat CLEAN, I believe most people in the world drink.
> 
> I think painters are known to be drunks.


 
please explain :whistling2:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> Part of a Forbes article responding to that interview:
> 
> 4. Sherman graduated second in his class in high school and also graduated from Stanford. So not only is he not a fool, odds are he’s smarter than you and me.
> 
> 5. His degree from Stanford was in communications … which might explain why, while he seemed to be hollering like a crazy person, he didn’t curse and looked into the camera the whole time.


"Educated" and "Smart" are two different things.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

It was crabtree vs. Crabby!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Oden said:


> how bout a thread on how did the whites get to be so expensive and simultaneously so junk. when I got in they were on the shelf, $8 bucks, and the natural sturdy heavy, almost denim like. they'd get too filthed up to wear before they got too ripped up to wear.
> 
> Now you go down there and $18 bucks, and that is with a discount, and they are these paper white and paper thin junk. The knees, crotch and pockets. they all rip and tear and quick. It ain't even that the price double during my time. It's that they became junk is all.


I think you just got fatter :whistling2:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

cdpainting said:


> Again.
> 
> I wear denim jeans, I work so I'm comfortable it has not nor will it hurt our business. We do have company shirts and when we do have employees that's all we make them wear it our shirt, their pants can be jeans or whites I leave that up to them.


How do you know it hasn't hurt your business?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> In the "pro" pics, I don't see any drop clothes. Bunch of hacks.


Look around the fireplace


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Roof Cleaning said:


> Do you guys buy whites for your employees?
> 
> If so how many shorts or pants, we use the free SW shirts and at what frequency? Once a year?


Yes. As often as necessary. I want clean looking painters. I buy everything but their shoes and under wear. If you leave it up to them they would wear the same pants till the fell apart.Same with brushes. If they have to buy their own they cant get as good of coverage and will use that piece of crap down to a nub.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

mudbone said:


> It was crabtree vs. Crabby!


I thought we had managed to hijack this thread.

CAN WE GET A LITTLE HELP HERE?:jester:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

http://www.multibriefs.com/briefs/exclusive/why_do_painters_wear_white.html#.Ut2yw7ROmUm


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

http://www.ehow.com/about_6589375_do-painters-wear-white-clothing_.html


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> Look around the fireplace


Youre on a roll tonight.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Chefs wear white,Doctors wear white,Bakers wear white,dentists wear white. No rules just looks professional. You can say it doesn't matter till your blue in the face but that doesn't change the fact that it does


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

And don't get any paint marks on my truck! Hate looking at that shiot...


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

slinger58 said:


> "Educated" and "Smart" are two different things.


I will stand by my attempt to derail this thread as both smart and educated. Apparently nothing can stop it!


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> I will stand by my attempt to derail this thread as both smart and educated. Apparently nothing can stop it!


Wouldn't it be easier to just buy a pair of whites and take your business to the next level? :jester:


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Marrone72 said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to just buy a pair of whites and take your business to the next level? :jester:


 uh oh..... Look who wears whites yo.....









Takin it tooz the next levelz yo!


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> uh oh..... Look who wears whites yo.....
> 
> View attachment 21626
> 
> ...


Put me down as clueless and blissfully ignorant of who they are.:yes:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> Chefs wear white,Doctors wear white,Bakers wear white,dentists wear white. No rules just looks professional. You can say it doesn't matter till your blue in the face but that doesn't change the fact that it does


The most important doctor in my life, the one that operated on my then 9 month old boy, wore blue... 

My boys pediatrician now wears khakis... we get along pretty good...


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> uh oh..... Look who wears whites yo..... Takin it tooz the next levelz yo!


Oh snap!


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> http://www.ehow.com/about_6589375_do-painters-wear-white-clothing_.html


Its embarrasing that we need to learn this from ehow instead of a professional painters website


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

paintball head said:


> Richard Sherman calls out crabtree - YouTube
> 
> Even though he wears blue pants, this and his antics towards Crabtree at the end of the game shows what a classless POS he is. I hope Payton burns him in the Superbowl!!!


Well that "POS" is a summa cum laude with a masters from Stafford University. Also all pro stafford, He is probably achived more then you have in his short 25 years in life. and if some punk! just got done punching me in the face after I went to shake his hand and say great game. I might have a tirade just like that too. so take your 40whiner hate and go else were.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

Damon T said:


> Yeah but he was way out of line IMO. Better to let your actions speak for you. His actions were great. Words not so much.


 30 seconds earlier he was punched in the face by crabtree. how would you react?


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Northwest_painter said:


> 30 seconds earlier he was punched in the face by crabtree. how would you react?


Finally a real Seahawks fan enters the room!


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

Bender said:


> Its embarrasing that we need to learn this from ehow instead of a professional painters website




Agreed. The internet is how this and upcoming generations get educated. They'd rather read about it online instead of getting off there arses and actually gain true life experience by partaken in it. Why listen and learn from the people who have lived and have real knowledge and experience about life and dare I say, wait for it ........._*TRADITION*_. (How could I use such an old fashion word in today's modern society. Shame on me) Bottom line there is no better way to learn about life than to live it.


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

Bender said:


> Its embarrasing that we need to learn this from ehow instead of a professional painters website


There are apparently different breeds of painters. Maybe it depends on location, training source or upbringing.

I haven't worked a day with out my whites since I started in this trade. That comes from my training as a young apprentice. 

From the customers stand point; a crew of painters working on their painting project, wearing whites, I believe gives them peace of mind. Company images means a lot to the consumer. I like to put their mind at ease when they hire my company.

There are *Painters*, and theer are PAINTERS. :yes:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Marrone72 said:


> There are apparently different breeds of painters. Maybe it depends on location, training source or upbringing.
> 
> I haven't worked a day with out my whites since I started in this trade. That comes from my training as a young apprentice.
> 
> ...


 
YOU believe


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Marrone72 said:


> Unless they are people who clam to eat CLEAN, I believe most people in the world drink.
> 
> I think painters are known to be drunks.


 
I would still like an explanation to this whole bit of nonsense


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

chrisn said:


> I would still like an explanation to this whole bit of nonsense


You trying to get another youtube rant thrown your way? :jester:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

chrisn said:


> I would still like an explanation to this whole bit of nonsense


Christ On A Crutch DUDE!!! Did you read ANY of the links I posted???????????????????


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Northwest_painter said:


> 30 seconds earlier he was punched in the face by crabtree. how would you react?


Apparently they have a lot of history too. Rumor has it Crabtree wouldn't shake his hand at a Larry Fitzgerald event also. More to the story than meets the eye.


----------



## JNW-Painting (Jan 6, 2014)

I have some Stan Ray whites and they are nice for pockets and have three loops one each side and in the back. But they are really weird in the waist there is like two extra inches that are very uncomfortable. I have some dickies from SW that are pretty comfortable just no double knee.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Bender said:


> Its embarrasing that we need to learn this from ehow instead of a professional painters website


We? Speak for yourself!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Northwest_painter said:


> 30 seconds earlier he was punched in the face by crabtree. how would you react?


Turned the other cheek!


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> You trying to get another youtube rant thrown your way? :jester:


Roflmao. I can't handle another crotch massage vid...


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

Northwest_painter said:


> Well that "POS" is a summa cum laude with a masters from Stafford University. Also all pro *stafford*, He is probably *achived* more then you have in his short 25 years in life. and if some punk! just got done punching me in the face after I went to shake his hand and say great game. I might have a tirade just like that too. so take your 40whiner hate and go else were.


You may want to check your spelling on the first 2 bolded words. With his academic achievements its kind of surprising he would respond the way he did. As for me being a 49ers fan, "not" I'm a football fan and watched the game to see 2 very good teams go at it.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

paintball head said:


> You may want to check your spelling on the first 2 bolded words. With his academic achievements its kind of surprising he would respond the way he did. As for me being a 49ers fan, "not" I'm a football fan and watched the game to see 2 very good teams go at it.


Ok what ever! all I can say is it was raw emotion. So either you have never played at that level of competition. I Know I never have, Maybe you have and can compose yourself. All I am saying is any one who calls him a thug or a POS is nothing more then a person who prejudges the man. for 15 second sound bite. All I know he was way more composed then I would have been after getting punched in the face 30 seconds earlier. So tell me who is the POS? the poor sport sore loser who decked Richard for wanting to congratulate him on a great game, Or some one who got decked and decided to use his words and never cussed swore or used bad grammar? I will go with the first if I want to be judgmental.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Northwest_painter said:


> Ok what ever! all I can say is it was raw emotion. So either you have never played at that level of competition. I Know I never have, Maybe you have and can compose yourself. All I am saying is any one who calls him a thug or a POS is nothing more then a person who prejudges the man. for 15 second sound bite. All I know he was way more composed then I would have been after getting punched in the face 30 seconds earlier. So tell me who is the POS? the poor sport sore loser who decked Richard for wanting to congratulate him on a great game, Or some one who got decked and decided to use his words and never cussed swore or used bad grammar? I will go with the first if I want to be judgmental.


Did I miss something? I saw Crabtree reach out and push Sherman's face away after Sherman got in his face but I don't recall Crabtree "punching" or "decking" him. And I'm pretty sure both had all of their equipment on, including helmets, at the time.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

RH, what you missed was the fact that right after the interseption Richard ran up to crabtree and said hey sorry for your loss great game. Crabtree said F u and punched him. That was showen localy on the local news here in washington. But the Natinonal news only showed Richard in his Tirade.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Northwest_painter said:


> RH, what you missed was the fact that right after the interseption Richard ran up to crabtree and said hey sorry for your loss great game. Crabtree said F u and punched him. That was showen localy on the local news here in washington. But the Natinonal news only showed Richard in his Tirade.


I'm pretty sure I saw what any other viewer saw - and I saw someone getting shoved in the face mask, not punched or decked. 

As for their "conversation", I'll have to accept your version of what each one actually said to the other since I wasn't standing there next to them so I could hear it.

For the record, I'm a Seahawks fan. I just feel Sherman's behavior during the interview was a classless act which put him in a negative light and detracted from the win and from his team.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

RH said:


> I'm pretty sure I saw what any other viewer saw - and I saw someone getting shoved in the face mask, not punched or decked. As for their "conversation", I'll have to accept your version of what each one actually said to the other since I wasn't standing there next to them so I could hear it. For the record, I'm a Seahawks fan. I just feel Sherman's behavior during the interview was a classless act which put him in a negative light and detracted from the win and from his team.


Sherman and Crabtree have a history. The interview after the game was in the heat of the moment. His play, from just moments earlier, resulted in sending his team to the Super Bowl. If you have heard any if his subsequent interviews, he has exuded nothing but class and intelligence. He regrets taking away the focus of his team's accomplishment. I totally excuse his emotions in the moment, and would rather have him then any other cornerback represent my team. 
Btw, this is a much better debate than what color pants one should wear.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> Sherman and Crabtree have a history. The interview after the game was in the heat of the moment. His play, from just moments earlier, resulted in sending his team to the Super Bowl. If you have heard any if his subsequent interviews, he has exuded nothing but class and intelligence. He regrets taking away the focus of his team's accomplishment. I totally excuse his emotions in the moment, and would rather have him then any other cornerback represent my team.
> Btw, this is a much better debate than what color pants one should wear.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> agreed :thumbsup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Is this the sports page?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> Is this the sports page?


Those fvcking mods can't keep even a whites thread under control. :jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> Roflmao. I can't handle another crotch massage vid...


Probably nothing that some medication can't cure


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Those fvcking mods can't keep even a whites thread under control. :jester:


The consensus was that this was a highjacking worth conducting. :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RH said:


> The consensus was that this was a highjacking worth conducting. :whistling2:


I have few posts in it so I have to agree. :whistling2:

Also now three current mods are in the PNW so...


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

Just to get this thread back on track the Sea Hawks cheer leaders wear white pants.:yes:


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

Professionals don't trash talk on post game interviews. It's just not ... Professional!
Just like a painter complaining to a client that they are under appreciated (or underpaid). 
Walter Payton put the ball down in the end zone, and walked to sidelines. He always said he was just doing his job.

Professionals wear white pants, do their job, act like the pros they are, and go home knowing they did it right!


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

paint_booger said:


> professionals don't trash talk on post game interviews. It's just not ... Professional! Just like a painter complaining to a client that they are under appreciated (or underpaid). Walter payton put the ball down in the end zone, and walked to sidelines. He always said he was just doing his job. Professionals wear white pants, do their job, act like the pros they are, and go home knowing they did it right!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

paint_booger said:


> Professionals don't trash talk on post game interviews. It's just not ... Professional!
> Just like a painter complaining to a client that they are under appreciated (or underpaid).
> Walter Payton put the ball down in the end zone, and walked to sidelines. He always said he was just doing his job.
> 
> Professionals wear white pants, do their job, act like the pros they are, and go home knowing they did it right!


 
he was a class act


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

I was excited : ) but they don't come in white dam


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

benthepainter said:


> I was excited : ) but they don't come in white dam


That's a cryin' shame!


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Monstertruck said:


> That's a cryin' shame!


 I know : ( I would of looked buff : )


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

So.... 340 + posts...has it been decided?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Kakhis are the new white. I can not wear those dickies painter pants anymore.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Okay, NOW we can close it.:yes:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

RH said:


> Okay, NOW we can close it.:yes:


No, I have an opinion, too.
And I would like to be heard.
I wear whites.
Thank-you.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

slinger58 said:


> No, I have an opinion, too. And I would like to be heard. I wear whites. Thank-you.


Noooooooooooooo.....I thought it was finally over!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I love the unbiased opinions of the fans.

I hear complaints about certain Patriots, but I know if those perfectly passionate Patriot personalities played on the haters' teams, they would be deified.

Sports: totally objective as is what painters wear


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

daArch said:


> I love the unbiased opinions of the fans. I hear complaints about certain Patriots, but I know if those perfectly passionate Patriot personalities played on the haters' teams, they would be deified. Sports: totally objective as is what painters wear


I heard in the radio yesterday that Tom Brady isn't even planning on watching the Super Bowl. Gasp! How dare he!


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

I heard that the seven 49er players elected to the pro bowl refuse to play. Whats up with that?


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Northwest_painter said:


> I heard that the seven 49er players elected to the pro bowl refuse to play. Whats up with that?


Inexcusable, they should be heavily fined ;-)


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

close it and lets talk about roller pan vs bucket :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Repaint Florida said:


> close it and lets talk about roller pan vs bucket :whistling2:


Now you are talking.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> Now you are talking.


or fuzz vs. no fuzz


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

fauxlynn said:


> or fuzz vs. no fuzz


 No fuzz . You are talking about beards aren't you ?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> or fuzz vs. no fuzz


No fuzz


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

benthepainter said:


> No fuzz . You are talking about beards aren't you ?





Workaholic said:


> No fuzz


lol,no fuzz is winning, yes no fuzz is the correct answer, but I cannot tell you in reference to what..


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

fauxlynn said:


> lol,no fuzz ias winning, yes no fuzz is the correct answer, but I cannot tell you in reference to what..


Cryptic Riddle ?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

benthepainter said:


> Cryptic Riddle ?



sort of........................................:jester:


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

????


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

benthepainter said:


> ????


lol, you're too much...:jester:


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Roof Cleaning said:


> The area always must be completely prep'd before I dip my paint brush in any paint. Washed and all loose flaking paint down to a bare surface. Last post win!


Yes, I like where this is going........let's close this thing off in style!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Step away from the computers. Text one another.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

You guys are on your own, Sean's not around so, I'm out....


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> Yes, I like where this is going........let's close this thing off in style!


Style left the building about 250 posts ago...FFA IMO :whistling2:

I win?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Roof Cleaning said:


> I win?


Nope , I do.


----------

